# Hobo Hip hop



## Danimal (Jul 1, 2011)

www.soundcloud.com/UnkoolScam

Feel free to download the music too. Let me know what yall think.

Danimal aka Unkool Scam


----------



## plagueship (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Danimal (Jul 5, 2011)

That shits funny, There in Portland. I used to live there. Thinkin about maybe going back but I want to get on the rails up north to ME then maybe we'll head back to PDX.


----------



## Alaska (Jul 7, 2011)

Dig that BuddhaChrist track


----------



## bicycle (Jul 8, 2011)

haha hilarious!


----------



## dprogram (Jul 16, 2011)

I seriously laughed so hard at this. Funny shit.


----------

